# Bought my self a present



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys with all my crimbo shopping done and out the way i thought it was about time i bought my self one :lol:

Heres what i picked up at polished bliss today 










And one to show how much off a mess my garage is lol awaiting the arival of my new bench my mate is building for me to go along the back wall under the window so that should help tidy some things up 



















Cheers

Ethan


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

some ones got cash to spare with a snap-on box like that :argie:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Now that's just showing off lol

nice bit of kit Ethan


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

more pics of the Escort mate?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice collection mate


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

m105/205 love em


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice purchase there mate :thumb:

Have we seen the S1 pics yet on here? Linky if so please so i can refresh .


----------



## pegs (Oct 28, 2009)

ant_s said:


> more pics of the Escort mate?


Nuh, what you want pics of is a 205 GTI!!! pure classic!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> some ones got cash to spare with a snap-on box like that :argie:


You should see my other one at work lol. Well you have to be good to yourself. Your hear for a good time nae a long time.... Well thats how i see it 



paulmc08 said:


> Now that's just showing off lol
> 
> nice bit of kit Ethan


:lol: Cheers man.



ant_s said:


> more pics of the Escort mate?


Heres a link mate. http://http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193648 At the bottom.



Viper said:


> Very nice purchase there mate :thumb:
> 
> Have we seen the S1 pics yet on here? Linky if so please so i can refresh .


Cheers mate Link above :thumb:



pegs said:


> Nuh, what you want pics of is a 205 GTI!!! pure classic!


Nah Dout it :lol:

Cheers for all the comments guys


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

love the collection mate :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

billyp said:


> love the collection mate :thumb:


Cheers man getting there like.:lol:


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

ant_s said:


> more pics of the Escort mate?


was gona say the same thing

nice presents to yourself


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

the link is broken!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

When am i moving in :argie:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

They sell Magnatec now? Lol

Is this the 'scort back at yours now? Did he get the other jobs done to it? Still up for giving you a hand with it if this snow ever lets up :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

cotter said:


> They sell Magnatec now? Lol
> 
> Is this the 'scort back at yours now? Did he get the other jobs done to it? Still up for giving you a hand with it if this snow ever lets up :thumb:


Ace man no its nae moved yet and i cant even do anything cuse its awa 2 get painted so no point. 

More pics














































Cheers again for comments guys hope these are ok??


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

MK1 RS looks fantastic matey, I had 3 MK2's but could never find a decent proper RS escort


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

fozzy said:


> MK1 RS looks fantastic matey, I had 3 MK2's but could never find a decent proper RS escort


aye there nae cheep like the owner has got heeps of recipts for stuff its nae real £1750 for a new engine block :lol: but they do look ace.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Jonay said:


> the link is broken!


Easy to figure it out though, try this :thumb:

RS looks fantastic! and nice snap on tool chest too:doublesho


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice :thumb:

are you on seriesoneturbo.co.uk?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Jed said:


> Easy to figure it out though, try this :thumb:
> 
> RS looks fantastic! and nice snap on tool chest too:doublesho


lol cheers :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> nice :thumb:
> 
> are you on seriesoneturbo.co.uk?


No its nae mine lol doing it for a mate like wish it was like tidist one i have seen like.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice prezzies


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice rs turbo mk1
Getting hard to find now
Remember them being driven by my mates when I had a 2.8 capri


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

LOVE the tool box!

I hope you have some pads because the polish isnt supposed to go straight on the backing plate you know? (just kidding )

Enjoy, I'm sure you've worked hard for them :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

that tool box would look great in the back of my van. Stunning mate get pictures of your other one out.:thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Sweet space and great collection


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely s1. I was hoping there would be pics of it on this thread after seeing the spoiler and tailgate!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

amiller said:


> LOVE the tool box!
> 
> I hope you have some pads because the polish isnt supposed to go straight on the backing plate you know? (just kidding )
> 
> Enjoy, I'm sure you've worked hard for them :thumb:


Aye lol will be ordering some pads soon  any recomendations??



Ultimate Shine said:


> that tool box would look great in the back of my van. Stunning mate get pictures of your other one out.:thumb:


It looks even better in my garage :lol: Aye i will get some of my other one but it is a bit dirty i am afraid  haha


----------

